# Check valve question about brands/makes/quality



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, so I'm looking to make my own DIY co2 to try it out. Just gun taped the 2L a bit thinking to give it a little extra strength. Unsized drilled hole, tube in, and pressure tested (Hagen Maxima 2 outlets). Didn't hear any hissing but when I squeezed the bottle with the Hagen hooked up to it, it felt like a soda bottle freshly opened then closed again and after 24hrs you have that hardness with some softness when you squeeze it. I would have thought the pressure test would have made it more harder.

Thinking it was a micro leak in the tubing or somewhere I hooked the 2L up to the air pump and shoved the bottle and the whole hosing under water to check for bubbles. No bubbles. I just assumed the air pump did not have enough power to make it that hard. IIRC Mythbusters tested 2L bottles to 90PSI before blowing.

So I see some DIY sites saying to put a check valve in. This is where my question comes in. I looked on BA's website and see a few check valves of various pricings from $3-6ish. Now I see on Aqua Inspiration's site some check valve for $1.99/ea so I'd lik to know what is the different in the check valves between brands? Do some let more air out or something and have less blockage? I may drill another hole for another line in the 2L and check valve it as a safety thing so the thing is less likely to blow on me anddrop the other line in another tank with a air line dial regulator as if I go this route that second line is going into a small 1gal tank.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I think you got check valve and gage valve and spliter mixed up.
Check valve allows one way passage of air. So if the CO2 hasn't started yet or have depleted, it's to prevent the water in the tank from flowing back into your CO2 mixture.
A gage valve, is basically a 1 in tube that split into 2 or more out. The reason people do this is to prevent a blow out when there is too much pressure. hm did I mis-spelled gage?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> hm did I mis-spelled gage?


It's spelled "gauge"


----------

